
If I could only have one business book on my shelf, this is the one - jslogan
http://www.jslogan.com/content/view/114/
======
Tichy
I would recommend "How to make more room on my book shelf".

Sorry, going to sleep now...

~~~
jslogan
That's pretty funny :-)

I'd still recommend the one I did in the post. But you're cleaver. Sleep
tight.

